# Glare tackles scratches



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Keep scrolling down......

I've finally managed to load a few pics


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AndyN01 said:


>


No pictures showing mate or is it me going blind


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Chongo,

Nope it's me not getting the links right.

One day I'll get this bit right.

I wouldn't wait up :lol:

Andy


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

If this works this is my neighbour's black Passat with a lovely swirly scratchy finish. 

Nope, doesn't seem to be working.

As I said don't wait up


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Get it on photobucket and than just copy paste link


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can we guess that your having no joy with glare??!!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

OK,

Who's good at getting photos from Flickr to here?

With key by key instructions for a less than computer literate me.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

Cheers for the photobucket idea.

The photo idea has been a bit of a nightmare. These are from last week and it's taken an expert computer friend to recover at least some of them after the SD card apparently hadn't saved anything.

Here's the nearside.

Now I think I know what I'm doing more to follow.

Andy


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

We have a picture!!!

Can you describe what it shows??


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

Interesting passenger side windscreen pillar








[/URL][/IMG]

Single hit with Glare Knockout.

You can see that there are some micro swirls but since there are another 3 possible products to refine the finish (Spider, Microcut and Professional Polish) I'm pretty impresed. When the weather allows I'll refine it and see how that goes.

Have to say application was dead easy. Very little product used which just worked and worked and worked.

Thoughts (apart from the ones about my abilities with a computer :lol

Cheers

Andy


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, dc88

The first photo is the nearside of the Passat.

Pretty much the whole car is a variation on that theme apart from the even worse bits courtesy of our local acts which jump up to sit on warm bonnets leaving claw scratches.

Hope that helps.

Andy.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Well done Andy (on getting photos up!)
Pleased to see you got on well with knock out. Hit it with micro and professional and the metallic will pop!
Keep the good work up.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Many thanks for these Andy. The scratches look very much like the ones I've got to deal with down the whole passenger side of my car due to a trip through a hedgerow because of some **** in a Range Rover in the middle of the road on a blind bend.

Anyway, I've got all four Glare polishes in my garage waiting for me to find some time and reasonable weather to have a go, I'm now really excited to see what I can achieve!

Out of interest, what machine / pad / speed did you use for the Knockout? Would be very interested to see any other pics you've got, and how it looks after you've done Micro and Pro.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Steelghost,

Thanks for the comments - much appreciated.

Machine - Flex PE14-2 rotary

Pad - Scholl purple spider - single spritz with water 2 pea sized drops

I tried to follow Zenith technique.

Just spinning to spread the Knockout out.

Worked through to speed 4, keep moving, keep checking for "warmth" as Glare likes warmth. I had the pleasure of Savvyfox working on my Mazda at his open day last year so got an idea about hot to go. Just nicely warm is a reasonable description.

I'm sure Savvyfox will add to this if necessary.

Keep working, watching the correction coming along then go back down the speeds. Glare just keeps on going.

All in all maybe a couple of minutes, probably less.

Neighbour was gob-smacked as he'd pretty much given up on it ever looking decent again. Have to say I wasn't far behind :buffer::thumb:.

Weather, camera and time permitting should have more in the next few days.

Range Rovers seem to come in two varieties. The covered in muck, been across a ploughed field workhorse and the I can't possibly get anywhere near the muddy edge of the road partly because I own it and you shouldn't be on it but mainly because I'm a  

Good luck with yours.

All the best,

Andy.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ahhhhh rotary! The key to glare!
So much easier to work with on a rotary!
Although I'm sure savvy will agree, but DA just requires patience!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks both. 

I'll be working with a DAS6 Pro, on Toyota paint. I've currently got a choice of Scholl Spider "Honey", CG Orange Hex, or Lake Country CCS White (plus a variety of finishing and glazing pads that aren't really relevant to Knockout or Spider). I'm hoping that a bit of experimenting with pad choice, minimal product and judicious combination of high machine speeds and low hand speeds will let me get the product warm enough to activate it. From what's been said it seems like the CG Orange is probably the pad to start with (with Knockout, on the passenger side at least - maybe go with the Scholl "honey" Spider pad with Glare Spider polish on the rest of the car).


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah Hex Orange should do you nicely for knockout. A nice bit of firmness in that pad and should help you with the application. 
Spider I still normally use a pad with a bit of bite in, normally a hex green or white depending on paint condition and previous stages. 

Whatever works for you to get the results! 

Ohh and remember pics! Everyone loves a piccie!


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

dchapman88 said:


> Ahhhhh rotary! The key to glare!
> So much easier to work with on a rotary!
> Although I'm sure savvy will agree, but DA just requires patience!


Totally agree. Rotary for me, simply as its what I have and only ever used! Patience and technique wins the day with whatever machine you use. :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Update*

Hi all,

So, having used Knockout - photos above - it was time to refine a little.

Here are the results after Spider.

I followed the same routine, working up to speed 4, keeping things just nice and warm.

Used a "honey" Scholl spider pad (Oh, the pun )

http://[URL=https://flic.kr/p/Srbe4k]P1040977 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/URL]

http://[URL=https://flic.kr/p/R9t5iE]P1040979 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/URL]

http://[URL=https://flic.kr/p/SeWSGM]P1040978 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/URL]

Of course the sun went in about 5 mins before I'd finished. But I think you'll see the results OK.

The next bit is what next?

Microcut and Professional Polish are on the cards but this is where I need you knowledge and experience. :thumb:

Knowing that Glare like a bit of warmth do I stay with a Hex Logic orange or Scholl honey for one or both steps OR do I back off the pads a bit to something like a Hex Logic Blue or even Black to go for the finish without putting "heat" into it?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers. Andy


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Looking pretty nice already Andy :thumb:

I seem to recall stangalang applies Professional with a finishing or light polishing pad, I'd probably go with the Scholl 'honey' pad myself. Fozzy and others have suggested that using the bare minimum of product helps to increase friction and hence improve the bonding.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks SG,

When it stops blowing a gale and feeling freezing I'm looking forward to giving it a go.

Andy.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've applied pro polish with a mix of hex pads before. White blue and black. Got to say that black was my least favourite to apply with. 
Strangely I found white gave me the best results. 
But each to their own. 

Try a little range and see which feels best and gives you your desired result.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks DC,

OK, I think I'll try a few different pads and see what results I get.

Watch this space :thumb:

Andy.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I had a very quick go with Knockout, Micro and Pro Plus this week on some scratches left by some eejit cycling into the car.

Two coats Knockout on a Scholl purple spider spot pad, then two coats Micro and Pro each on a Scholl honey spot pad. Each time spread at speed 1 before working in at 4. Panel by no means perfect when done but large scratches much, much harder to spot and wash marring / swirls from where the dealer put it through the auto car wash against my wishes much reduced.

I am wondering if i might have done better with fewer coats and more time for them to cure? How long do the rest of you Glare users leave for each layer to "set' before applying the next?

Very much agree with what offers have said though, you don't get the full effect until you've done at least one and ideally two coats of Pro, that really seems to bring out the gloss.

Here's a couple of afters (sorry was so pushed for time forgot to take any before ) - this is in my garage, lit by a single 22W LED floodlight.

















This is under sunlight out today










Given that this is what I was able to achieve in my first attempt, in a cheeky half hour on a pretty messed up panel, makes me very excited to see what this system can do elsewhere. My only concern is how permanent is permanent? I suspect I will end up combining a measure of true or abrasive correction with Glare on top for the more marked panels, with a "Glare only" for the better ones.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi SG,

Great to see and pleased you got these results so quickly.

I'm also wondering about layers and "cure" time (is there one?).

I'll be watching the replies.

Thanks.

Andy.

PS. What size are your spot pads? Something like this?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/scholl-concepts-85mm-spider-pads.html


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

AndyN01 said:


> PS. What size are your spot pads? Something like this?
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/scholl-concepts-85mm-spider-pads.html


Hi Andy

Yep those are the ones, I got a set of the purple spider ones (spot and 145mm). The honey ones just weren't cutting it (literally!) with S20 on my paint, which I suppose must be closer to "medium" hardness than the "soft" paint one might assume for a Japanese marque (albeit manufactured in the UK). Plan is a couple of hits with the S20 on the bad panels, then do the best I can with any remaining marks, and ongoing maintenance, with Glare.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Few more pics in proper direct sun showing the difference between the bonnet and the Glare'd wing.

Oh, and the flake pop . Did i mention the flake pop with this system is ace?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I PM'd savvyfox (who is still Mr Glare) and he tells me:



> In regards to flash time. Go straight on with the next layer, eg spider, micro than professional. its a really simple process, just really work in each product and use sparingly. Its wise not to get car wet for 4 or so hours for Professional to cure.
> 
> With regards to buffing. Professional the whole car and on a warm day you can go back to the start and buff off, if its cool, wait 10min and buff off.


I had to go straight out so my test wing got about 30 minutes before it got rained on :lol: but it doesn't seem to have done it any harm, there are no marks or anything.

The fact you can just crack through the layers is excellent news though.


----------

